
Ask HN: What's the website where you can ask interesting questions? - xstartup
I am bad at researching the web. Now, some people might call me lazy but I always try my best.<p>Often times people who say, this is trivial enough to find by yourself are deeply rooted in the niche which my question is about.<p>Most of the time, there answers just sounds like &quot;Go find it yourself&quot;.<p>Obviously, this doesn&#x27;t help the person asking.<p>Is there any website, where the goal is not to be specific with questions (unlike StackOverflow and likes) but to go as broad as possible?
======
gokaygurcan
Probably you'll like Quora then:
[https://www.quora.com](https://www.quora.com)

